# prochain contrat



## stephy2 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je vais avoir un nouveau contrat sur une année de 38 semaines. J'ai proposé un taux élevé et en vérifiant cela passe juste pour qu'ils touchent la Cmg. Et au niveau des jours mensualisés, est ce que cela gêne si certains mois (comme sept par exemple) s'il y a plus de jours que le nombre mensualisé ?
Je vais travailler 3 jours (L,M,J) sur 38 semaines. 9h50 par jour soit 28h50 par sem.
Cela fait :
38 X 28h50 X 6 / 12 = 541.50 brut X 0.7812 = 423.02 net
Nb de jours mensualisés : 38 X 3/ 12 = 9.5 soit 10 jours
Nb d'heures mensualisées : 28.5 X 38 / 12 = 90.25 soit 91 heures.

Pouvez vous me confirmer si pas d'erreurs dans mes calculs ci-dessus svp!
Comme mon taux est élevé, ils toucheront la cmg tout juste non  (cela fait  541.50 / 10 jours = 54.15 la journée) ? Et si il y a 13 jours comme en sept par exemple au lieu de 10 mensualisés ? Cela ne gêne pas ou ne toucheront pas la cmg sur les jours qui dépassent à chaque fois (je sais qu'ils sont remboursés 10 jours que je fasse plus ou moins de jours mais je voudrai savoir si cela change quelque chose pour eux ) ?? Et je suppose qu'avec ce contrat je ne pourrai pas faire d'heures complémentaires si besoin puisque cela dépassera le brut et ne seront pas remboursés ??

Je précise que le contrat n'est pas encore établi!

Mais baisser mon taux pour toucher moins de 400 euros cela m'intéresse pas donc si vous avez des suggestions ? Merci à vous


----------



## Griselda (1 Août 2022)

Oui c'est bien le nbr de jrs X le nbr de sem : 12 mois = le nbr de jrs d'activité mensualisé qu'ils devront déclarer.
Puisque c'est une AI (sur 38 sem) au 31 mai il sera calculé le nbr de jrs de CP qu'ils devront te déclarer en plus au moment où ils te les paieront.

Il est tt a fait logique que certains mois tu feras un peu plus de 10 jours d'accueil quand d'autres mois tu en feras un peu moins de 9 selon la disposition des semaines off, c'est le principe de la mensualisation.

C'est la raison pour laquelle au moment du solde de tout compte il sera indispensable de verifier si une regule est necessaire ou non car si le contrat s'arrête avant d'avoir posé la majorité des semaines off les PE te devront un reliquat de salaire. On peut supposer qu'un contrat qui s'arrêterait pile à date anniversaire (12 mensualités versées) ne devrait pas avoir de regule si la mensu a été calculée correctement mais il convient toujours de vérifier.


----------

